# Asrock board missing backplate



## jamesd1981 (Mar 8, 2011)

hi just got a cheap asrock alivexfire-esata2 motherboard problem is it is missing the i/o plate can anyone tell me if any other asrock boards are the same at the back or would i need a specific plate for that board


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 8, 2011)

Each board is probably different. Did it come open box? Because that might be why you didn't get one.

You could check eBay or contact ASRock.


----------



## jamesd1981 (Mar 8, 2011)

it was a used board but was going really cheap so just grabbed it, i checked ebay only one is in usa, i also emailed asrock waiting reply


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 8, 2011)

The main reason for the I/O shield is to keep dust out, maybe support the ports a bit. So unless you have a lot of dust, or cat/dog hair, you will be fine with out it, in case you can't find one.


----------



## jamesd1981 (Mar 8, 2011)

it was to use in pc to sell think it would put buyers off without the plate doesn`t look as tidy, maybe just knock a few quid off price


----------



## mihir (Mar 9, 2011)

jamesd1981 said:


> it was to use in pc to sell think it would put buyers off without the plate doesn`t look as tidy, maybe just knock a few quid off price



As said the backplate is just for preventing the dust and also for people who dont know what goes where.

Actually it is pretty annoying without the backplate.It doesnt look complete
But you can talk to the seller about it.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Mar 9, 2011)

you can get one from asrock, easy enough they will usually sell one to you for about 5-7 bucks tho but you should be able to get it none the less.


----------

